
Soccer, a Beautiful Game of Chance - ColinWright
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/08/science/soccer-a-beautiful-game-of-chance.html?_r=0
======
ColinWright
Quoting:

    
    
        ... luck matters less in English soccer’s Premier
        League than in the NFL and in Major League Baseball,
        because the American leagues have evened the level
        of skill among teams by sharing revenue, imposing
        salary caps and giving better draft choices to the
        weaker teams.

